# pros and cons please help



## irish101 (Mar 4, 2013)

hi all 
so sorry new to all this so here is the story me and my husband are living in ireland have one toddler and we are thinking of moving to canada this is a quick post for anyone who has done this major brave move here are a couple of quick questions i would love and really appreciate a replay 

1. do you regret the move ???

2. do you have a better quality of life in canada compared to ireland?

3. what do you think are the pros and cons making the leap ?


thank you so much for taking time to read my post will


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


irish101 said:


> hi all
> so sorry new to all this so here is the story me and my husband are living in ireland have one toddler and we are thinking of moving to canada this is a quick post for anyone who has done this major brave move here are a couple of quick questions i would love and really appreciate a replay
> 
> 1. do you regret the move ???
> ...


Do you do Facebook? If yes, look for: Irish in Edmonton OR Irish in Calgary. Nice support groups. 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You will probably not find the people who regret the move on a site like this. They suffer in silence and/or they returned home and want to forget about the not so nice adventure. So don't be fooled, they do exist. Me myself, I was pretty shocked about the amount of people who returned to their native country after 2 years in Canada. A very small minority eventually returned to Canada.
Having a solid financial basis eases the move. And also having realistic expectations. This is not the land of milk and honey, there still is a lot of unemployment (although not compared to Ireland), some areas are very expensive to live.
So investigate the living conditions, the chances you have on landing a job, the cost of living. 
Making an informed (realistic) decission is the best thing you can do.
(and speaking for myself and my family: we don't regret the move at all! Happy to be here.  )


----------



## irish101 (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks will do


----------

